# Geforce GTX 990 or Titan Z



## bhaalkc (Oct 27, 2014)

Guys,

i wanna buy new dual gpu card. Should i wait for gtx 990 or get Titan Z? I dont wanna SLI single gpu cards due space and heat issues....


----------



## arbiter (Oct 27, 2014)

Well there has been no info on any possible gtx990 at this time so.


----------



## Frick (Oct 27, 2014)

What are you running now? Because if you're running the system in your system specs I would go for neither.


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 27, 2014)

Im running the core i7 980 system.


----------



## 64K (Oct 27, 2014)

bhaalkc said:


> Im running the core i7 980 system.



He's talking about your monitor. Either of the 2 cards you mentioned is way overkill for 1080p @60Hz.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2014)

990 does not exist, there is a 980 and 970. Youre better off with either of those or a 295.


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 27, 2014)

Frick said:


> Because if you're running the system in your system specs I would go for neither.





64K said:


> He's talking about your monitor. Either of the 2 cards you mentioned is way overkill for 1080p @60Hz.



Sure thing i would change the screen as well.....


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 27, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> 990 does not exist, there is a 980 and 970. Youre better off with either of those or a 295.


 gtx 990 is rumored to be released soon....


----------



## 64K (Oct 27, 2014)

When the GTX 990 does come it will probably outperform the Titan Z and be less expensive too. The monitor upgrade is a good idea. I recently upgraded from a 27" 1080p to a 27" 1440p and it made a big difference in gaming for me.


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 27, 2014)

64K said:


> When the GTX 990 does come it will probably outperform the Titan Z and be less expensive too. The monitor upgrade is a good idea. I recently upgraded from a 27" 1080p to a 27" 1440p and it made a big difference in gaming for me.



Do you have 144hz or 60hz 1440p ? I like the idea of getting the 1440p screen like Asus ROG, but the problem is its not IPS....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Theres been no announcement.


----------



## 64K (Oct 27, 2014)

bhaalkc said:


> Do you have 144hz or 60hz 1440p ? I like the idea of getting the 1440p screen like Asus ROG, but the problem is its not IPS....



I have a 60 Hz PLS monitor which is the Samsung version of LG's IPS panel. This is mine and I highly recommend it

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009C3M7H0/?tag=tec06d-20

Dell makes a very nice 1440p IPS and I was tempted but I got mine on sale for $450 and the Dell was $600. Asus makes great monitors. I've used them for years with no dead pixels or problems of any kind.

Another thought on a video card. What I'm doing is using a GTX 970 for right now and probably in a year or so the 20nm GM210 full chip will be available unless Nvidia goes right to 16nm Pascal. One of those should be plenty for 1440p for a good bit less money than what you're looking at spending right now. If you get a GTX 970 and use it for a year and then sell it and buy a GM 210 you will be set for a while.


----------



## Frick (Oct 27, 2014)

bhaalkc said:


> Do you have 144hz or 60hz 1440p ? I like the idea of getting the 1440p screen like Asus ROG, but the problem is its not IPS....



If it's gaming you're into it will be good anyway.


----------



## JJJJJamesSZH (Oct 27, 2014)

We don't know if there is GTX990 yet
If you don't have a 1440P or 4K monitor, I think GTX980 is enough for most of the games so far.


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 27, 2014)

I think i will stick with gtx 670 until the gtx 990 is released.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2014)

Yup, wait for this "990" or just get two 970s and be done with it 

No offense, but anyone who considers getting a titan-z should have his head checked lmao


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 27, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Yup, wait for this "990" or just get two 970s and be done with it
> 
> No offense, but anyone who considers getting a titan-z should have his head checked lmao


i know what you mean, Titan Z is 12gb though and the price dropped a bit above Titan black.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Still not a gopd price for a card


----------



## 64K (Oct 27, 2014)

bhaalkc said:


> i know what you mean, Titan Z is 12gb though and the price dropped a bit above Titan black.....



It's true that the Titan Z has 12 GB VRAM but it's 6 GB per GPU so effectively it has 6 GB VRAM.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 27, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> No offense, but anyone who considers getting a titan-z should have his head checked lmao





eidairaman1 said:


> Still not a good price for a card



Mmmm... Not so relevant now.  UK price it's down over £1000.  It's now cheaper than buying 2 Titan blacks.







At Overclockers UK.  Titan Blacks are about £650 each still, so £1300 for two, or £1040 for a Titan Z.  Price seems okay now.  Not as cheap as 295x2 but more frugal and still, frickin powerful.  Get a water block and crank it up.


I was tempted but I'm still dual card-o-phobic and also holding out for the Mother of all Maxwells.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Mmmm... Not so relevant now.  UK price it's down over £1000.  It's now cheaper than buying 2 Titan blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a phobia for dual GPU cards also, and for that price, you can still get two 970s (or 980s for that matter) and beat the snot out of that card in terms of performance and still have spare money left to have a nice weekend out with the family, so... Still not worthy IMHO


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 27, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I have a phobia for dual GPU cards also, and for that price, you can still get two 970s (or 980s for that matter) and beat the snot out of that card in terms of performance and still have spare money left to have a nice weekend out with the family, so... Still not worthy IMHO



Yeah just saw your Crimson thread.  Ahem, you have two cards (and a 580 for Physx?).  You big tooth puller you!

I'm resisting the urge....  I was meant to upgrade to Haswell E but it's not worth it.  So I wait for the uber card to rule them all.  Be it Nv or AMD.  Then a 4k monitor.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 27, 2014)

GTX 970 > wait a bit > another GTX 970 > win.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah just saw your Crimson thread.  Ahem, you have two cards (and a 580 for Physx?).  You big tooth puller you!
> 
> I'm resisting the urge....  I was meant to upgrade to Haswell E but it's not worth it.  So I wait for the uber card to rule them all.  Be it Nv or AMD.  Then a 4k monitor.



Yes, no reason to upgrade from your current rig really 

And thanks  you're the one who started me on this whole water cooling craziness after all


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 28, 2014)

dual gpus dont scare me, im also talkin about us prices...


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 28, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I have a phobia for dual GPU cards also, and for that price, you can still get two 970s (or 980s for that matter) and beat the snot out of that card in terms of performance and still have spare money left to have a nice weekend out with the family, so... Still not worthy IMHO


I actually have phobia of SLI config due overheating problems. I would not go for sli without water cooling....


----------



## Zero3606 (Oct 28, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Yup, wait for this "990" or just get two 970s and be done with it
> 
> No offense, but anyone who considers getting a titan-z should have his head checked lmao



I agree totally!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 28, 2014)

bhaalkc said:


> I actually have phobia of SLI config due overheating problems. I would not go for sli without water cooling....



You've picked my curiosity, just for the sake of argument:

You would rather have two heavily underclocked GPUs in one PCB (like 95% of all dual GPU cards, the most recent exception being the 295X), with a lower rated power delivery system in most cases, cooled by one dual slot cooler that pumps heat back into your case and paying a huge premium for said card as opposed to having two fully featured GPUs, that effectively blow all heat out your case, can arguably be OC way beyond what you can achieve with a dual GPU card, and are a cheaper option than any of these premium dual gpu cards?

Your logic doesn't make much sense to me, unless you are running into space constrains by building a micro atx system....

In any case, I don't see a scenario were SLI cards would benefit more from water cooling than a strapping a water block to a dual GPU card...


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 28, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Your logic doesn't make much sense to me, unless you are running into space constrains by building a micro atx system....


Yes, you got the point. I dont have much space and my board doesnt officialy support SLI. I would rather go for dual gpu card solution.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 28, 2014)

bhaalkc said:


> Yes, you got the point. I dont have much space and my board doesnt officialy support SLI. I would rather go for dual gpu card solution.


Well that makes a lot more sense, thanks for your reply


----------



## XSI (Oct 28, 2014)

im sorry but if you can afford titan z or even considering it, definitely you can find a right case. and like warlock said, Sli is not such a scary beast ok?
you can get new case, good temperature, good components and have your sli with similar performance at very good numbers for same amount.


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 29, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Well that makes a lot more sense, thanks for your reply


Spot on bro


----------



## alwayssts (Oct 29, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> GTX 970 > wait a bit > another GTX 970 > win.



I kinda agree with this, only not...because I think VRAM is going to start to become more and more of an issue...At above 1080p, if you're truly looking for an investment, it's probably best to wait for (6-)8GB cards.

So it becomes:

GTX 970 > a new monitor > an 8GB maxwell (big) > wait a bit > another 8GB maxwell > win.

or assuming GM204 gets 8GB cards in the near future:

wait a bit > 8GB GM204 > new monitor > another 8GB GM204 > win.

I plan on going the first route (well, did the first two), but feel the second option will probably satiate a lot of people while being a much better bargain (especially if 8GB GM204's don't launch until after big maxwell/Fiji, in which case they will be likely be a good deal cheaper.)


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 29, 2014)

XSI said:


> im sorry but if you can afford titan z or even considering it, definitely you can find a right case. and like warlock said, Sli is not such a scary beast ok?
> you can get new case, good temperature, good components and have your sli with similar performance at very good numbers for same amount.


Thats correct, but i dont want to have full tower in my room.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 1, 2014)

Titan Z is now excellent option.
I saw some gameplay and in situation where need lot of video memory Titan Z rule.
12GB 384bit, if you compare only little overclocked GK110 and GTX980 it's only question of optimization, difference you can't notice in games.


----------



## 64K (Nov 1, 2014)

Vlada011 said:


> Titan Z is now excellent option.
> I saw some gameplay and in situation where need lot of video memory Titan Z rule.
> 12GB 384bit, if you compare only little overclocked GK110 and GTX980 it's only question of optimization, difference you can't notice in games.



You don't get 12 GB VRAM. It's 6 GB per GPU. The VRAM from each GPU isn't cumulative. If your monitor setup is such that you actually need 6 GB VRAM and you need it right now then that is the only way that the Titan Z makes any sense for gaming. Otherwise two GTX 980s would cost ~$1200 and the Titan Z costs ~$1500. The two 980s will outperform the Titan Z by a good bit for less money. Two 980s is overkill for anything less than 4K. Two GTX 970s is more than enough for 1440p and would cost ~$700 and performs very closely to a Titan Z.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes 2x Titan Black 6GB... 12GB is only specification, together.
It would be good if people build 3xGTX780Ti to collect 9GB of memory.
Special now when price of some models is under 400$.
Now people worry to build GTX780Ti SLI because lack of video memory.


----------



## 64K (Nov 1, 2014)

Vlada011 said:


> Yes 2x Titan Black 6GB... 12GB is only specification, together.
> It would be good if people build 3xGTX780Ti to collect 9GB of memory.
> Special now when price of some models is under 400$.
> Now people worry to build GTX780Ti SLI because lack of video memory.



When you say 3X GTX 780Ti will collect 9 GB of VRAM it makes me wonder what you are thinking. You do know that three 780Ti have no more effective VRAM than a single 780Ti.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Link_Interface


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 1, 2014)

With your options I would say wait for the GTX 990 for now because it will almost definitely be a thing because with the power consumption of 2 GTX 980s and based on history you have nothing to worry about in making the choice to wait.  Nvidia will wait a bit but I expect one to become reality in a few months and it will be a much better buy than a GTX Titan-Z even at the new price.

GTX Titan-Z is not a great card for gaming because it suffers from severely reduced core clocks compared to its single GPU counter parts which causes performance to suffer on top of low overclocking potential.  I would say for the price difference if your board cannot support 2 single GPu cards, save some of the money, buy 2 GTX 980s and a new motherboard (maybe even processor if you want) for less or the same money which will provide a huge performance increase.  Or wait for a GTx 990.


----------



## 64K (Nov 1, 2014)

If VRAM is an issue then wait a bit. Both Nvidia and AMD are rumored to release  8GB VRAM Flagship single GPUs that will roll right over the current single GPU cards next year. It's good times for gaming enthusiasts.


----------



## bhaalkc (Nov 3, 2014)

they should build gtx 990 with 16gb vram....


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 3, 2014)

bhaalkc said:


> they should build gtx 990 with 16gb vram....


Probably not going to happen because generally when they make a dual GPU card it is based off 2 of the highest video card chips available and is basically just a combination of the two on one PCB.  In this case it would be the GTX 980 so you will probably see 8gb (4gb per GPU) unless they decide to release something else before then.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 3, 2014)

bhaalkc said:


> Guys,
> 
> i wanna buy new dual gpu card. Should i wait for gtx 990 or get Titan Z? I dont wanna SLI single gpu cards due space and heat issues....


Well, that would take care of the space issue, but the heat will be the same... 

Anyhooo, there is no need for such a monstrosity at 2560x1440/1600 in the first place. Get a single 980 and enjoy!


----------

